# Fishing out of Suwannee



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I've only run there from Cedar Key so can't help on ramps, but it's a cool area. I've also only fished in the Gulf around the mouth and only in the river itself a little bit. Tides you definitely need to watch but no more so than Steinhatchee or other areas of the Big Bend, unless you are going up in some of the smaller feeder creeks. Redfishing is phenomenal in my experience but not as many sightfishing opportunities with the dirtier water. But fishing along the shorelines at the higher stages of the tide has worked well for me.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Look up Miller Marina. They are waiving the boat ramp fee in order to get customers. There are at least 3 ramps that I know of. None are "public." I've fished out of Suwannee numerous times by the way. So coming out Millers, hit the river, turn right, that leads to the Gulf. You'll see a sign that says "salt Creek" and Gulf of Mexico. The channel is called McGriff. Fish Salt Creek, might pick up a red. Then head out on the flats to Heademon. Drift that for trout and Spanish Mackeral. When do you plan to go? I bought a new boat and have been waiting on weather and Corona to try it out. Let me know when you're going.

As far crowds...Suwannee gets them especially on a big weekend (like Memorial) but not near as bad as Steinhatchee. Steinhatchee is unreal. P.S. Great restaurant and there is only one. Its on the north side of the road.


----------

